# التخلص من البرومات



## أبو بشار (4 أغسطس 2009)

*الأخوه الأعضاء ....

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... 

أرجو إفادتي بطريقة ما للتخلص من البرومات الموجودة بمياه الشرب المعقمة بالأوزون ؟*


----------



## alsane (4 أغسطس 2009)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]you can remove Barium by using : Ion Exchange, Reverse Osmosis, Lime Softening and Electrodialysis
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## أبو بشار (4 أغسطس 2009)

*Bromine or Bromate*

Sorry Mr. alsan

I want to remove bromate , not barium 

Thank you for advertence


----------



## alsane (4 أغسطس 2009)

you can use
Granular Activated Carbon to reduce Bromate
see this journal attached.


----------



## أبو بشار (5 أغسطس 2009)

*شكراً جزيلاً*

بارك الله فيك أخوي alsane 

أنا أستعمل 4 فلاتر كربونية ضخمة مباشرة بعد خزان المياه الخام ، قبل مرحلة التناضح العكسي ، أليس من المفترض أن يقل تركيز عنصر البروم بهذه المرحلة قبل أن يتفاعل مع الأوزون ويشكل البرومات ، أم أن المقصود هو أن أضيف فلتر كربوني بعد مرحلة المعالجة بالأوزون ، ولم تم إضافة هذه المرحلة أليس الكربون يمتص المواد العضوية وبالتالي سوف يمتص الأوزون ويصبح الماء غير معقم .

أو ( آسف أزعجتك معي ) أن أعقم بالأوزون مرة أخرى بعد نزع البرومات من الأوزون المضخ أولاً.

وشكراً لتعاونك ......


----------



## alsane (5 أغسطس 2009)

how long the activated carpon filters working , if are old you need to change 
them ,or if the filters not enogh you need to add another filter before ozone 
treatment and see the results


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (5 أغسطس 2009)

_جدا متاسف التخلص من البرومات شي صعب حتى الفلاتر الكاربونيه لا تجد نفع فيه وخاصه في منا طق الشرق الاوسط_


----------



## maabouria (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*You care use RO*

السلام عليكم أخي..

في الحقيقة موضوع التخلص من البرومات في مياه الشرب المعالجة بالاوزون أو حتى بالكلور موضوع هام جداً وخاصة أن حدود هذه المادة في المياه يجب أن لا تتعدى 10 جزء في البليون

على أية حالة يوجد العديد من الطرق وأهمها هي التحكم في تركيز البروميد قبل بداية عملية التعقيم بالاوزون
وأيضاً يوجد عنصر مهم وهو التأكد من تركيز البروميد في الأملاح المضافة للمياه

اذا كان الموضوع لا زال قائماً فسوف أرسل لك بعض الحلول العملية والتي تم تجريبها وكانت نافعة جداً مثل RO وذلك للوصول بالبروميد للصفر وبالتالي لا نصل لتكون الصيغة المؤكسدة من Br- 

مع الشكر
:15:


----------



## engrsaleh (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أخى العزيز maabouria مع الشكر لك وباقة من الزهور أود أن تفيدنى في ارسال هذه الحلول إذا أمكن ,, وبالمناسبه هل تعرف اسم جهاز يقيس البرومات وكم تكلفته التقريبيه مع إحترامى وتقديرى...


----------



## bazy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (19 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/146027941/dfa92a57/bromite_files.html
اتمني الرابط ده يكون مفيد في موضوعنا وهو عبارة عن مجموعة ملفات بتتكلم عن كيفية تكون البرومات واثرها الصحي وكيفية قياس تركيزها الخ.......


----------



## غلاغل (16 فبراير 2010)

نامل الافادة عن كيفية التخلص من البرومات والبروميد


----------



## spider25 (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hassanshaarawy (6 يونيو 2010)

الاخ العزيز لا يوجد ما يعرف بازالة البرومات من الماء المعقم بالازون و لاكن لابد من منع تكونها اثناء التعقيم عن طريق التحكم في الاس الهيدروجيني و درجة الحرارة و نسبة الاوزون المستخدم طبقا للمحتوي العضوي الذائب و الاملاح الكلية الذائبة و قد كان لنا تجارب سابقة في مصانع المياه العباءة و هي بحق تكنولوجيا بسيطة اذا اردت الاطلاع عليها ارجوا منك الاتصال


----------



## عطران (13 يوليو 2010)

ما هي الطرق المطلوبة في التحكم في تركيز البروميد قبل بداية عملية التعقيم بالاوزون


----------



## عطران (13 يوليو 2010)

هل صحيح إن البرومات ممكن أن تفكك بالحرارة إذا كان صحيح كم درجة الحرارة المطلوبة لتفكك البرومات إلى برومايد و أوكسجين


----------



## abusimbel (23 يونيو 2011)

لا يوجد طريقة علمية للقضاء على البروميد فى المياه


----------



## engzsnj (31 يوليو 2013)

عزيزي المهندس،

هل لا زال الموضوع فعالا؟ يمكنني مساعدتك بهذا الموضوع حيث انني عملت في مصنع تابع لشركة نستلة وكنا نتعامل مع البرومات بشكل جيد.

ارجو الرد عبر الرسائل الخاصة حتى اتمكن من المتابعة مع حضرتكم.

وشكرا.


----------



## zizomoka (8 مايو 2014)

افادكم الله


----------



## جمال بشر (23 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ونريد افادتنا بالطرق العملية لازالة البروميد قبل الاوزون


----------

